# FULL RESULTS OF UKBFF BRITISH 2008



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

*UKBFF UK Championships 2008, Nottingham*

*Juniors*

1 Lewis Breed

also competed: Daley Ford, Alexander Clarke, Kevin Foskett, Phil Gadd, Geraint Baldwin, Adam Sale, Shane Senkav, Drosos Joannov and Paul Gibson

*First Timers*

1 Steve Taylor

2 Lee Griffiths

3 Manuel Casimiro

4 Max O‚Connor

5 Vit Bohal

6 Ram Singh

also competed: Paul McAndrew, Chusky Ogbonga, Marvin Munzu, David Kitt, Damian Guest and Peter Tafkov

*Masters over-40*

1 Tony Hanson

2 Marcus Braithwaite

3 Nick Hobson

4 William McCreary

5 Martin McGlynn

6 Kevin Frazer

also competed: Michael Wright, Steve Plavecz, Kevin Mahoney, Kevin Gillespie and Kevin Welch

*Masters over-50*

1 Ricky Wallis

2 Paul Ehren

3 Martin Yates-Brown

4 Clive Wright

5 Mick Vaughan

6 Bob Dawson

also competed: Mike Zschorn, Peter Kelly, Kevin Hopwood, Lee Cooksley and Walter O‚Malley

*Intermediates under-80kg*

1 Micky McKay

2 Michael Hannam

3 Keith Williams

4 Gooch Arora

5 Jon Carter

6 Ricardo Correia

also competed: John Clarke, Levi Cullen, Max Herd, Ali Jan, Mark Maver and Dorival Mota

*Intermediates over-80kg*

1 Rob Reinaldo

2 Noah Sidibe

3 Carlos Colemenares

4 Luis Martins

5 Darren Towers

6 Mohammed Amir

also competed: Barry Pitts, Harry Ogg, Abid Hussain, Robert Graham, Barry Saunders, Ian Gudgeon and Gary Farr

*Lightweight under-70kg*

1 Paul Smillie

2 Paul Ennis

3 Kit Sae-Yong

4 Nav Alvashan

5 Ean Miller

6 Ian Tunnacliffe

also competed: Chris Dyas, Lee Upton and Przemko Gruska

*Classic Bodybuilding*

1 Tom Batty

2 Steve Castle

3 Sean Ferguson

4 Jason Conway

5 Ian Sutherland

6 Darren Hallett

also competed: Lee Muncaster, Jason Harding, Craig Jefferson, Oz Hussein, Simon Burdett, Jason Goraly, Kevin Twigger, Darren Thompson, Leo Calvert and Jonathan Gammon

*Middleweight under-80kg*

1 James Llewellin

2 Duane Creese

3 Michael Hehir

4 Stephen Graham

5 Lee Williams

6 Wade Stafford

also competed: Jamil Rehman, Lindsay Bruce, Joel Wright, Darren Wilkenson, Andy Gold, James Guttbridge, Winston Williams, Lee Blyth, Paul Booth and Darren McBride

*Light-heavyweight under-80kg*

1 Shaun Joseph-Tavernier

2 Barney Du Plessis

3 Darren Nicholhurst

4 Dean Lesiak

5 Mitchell Goslin

6 William Siddall

also competed: Garry Blackstone, Tom Blackman, Simon Fan, Matthew Powel, Paul Lock, Jonathan Gillen, Nicholas Anthony and Robby Anchant

*Heavyweight over-90kg*

1 Alvin Small

2 Daz Ball

3 Stuart Core

4 Zack Khan

5 Haroldas Dambrauskas

6 Dean McTernan

also competed: Wayne Niemic, Dotun Diya, Roy McLean, Serge Camarou, David Talbot, Luke Nichols, Dave Titterton, Pat Warner and Ricky Greene

*Overall champion: James Llewellin*

*Women's Bodyfitness*

1 Louise Rogers

2 Carly Thornton

3 Karen Norris

4 Clare Taubman

5 Amy King

6 Lollie Brannvall

also competed: Ruta Bunkute, Pippa Coney, Lesley Rothera, Kristelle Sammons, Penny Flynn, Tasha Coppett, Francesca Giacomini and Claire Scullion

*Women's Fitness*

1 Irina Cotton

*Women's Bodybuilding under-55kg*

1 Venetia Gloux

2 Treacy Kiely

3 Tamazin Danks

4 Lynn Gray

5 Caroline Williams

6 Claire Booth

also competed: Julie Bradford

*Women's Bodybuilding over-55kg*

1 Michelle Jones

2 Xyleese Burford

3 Jeannie Ellam

4 Niki Brennan

5 Tracy Biddle

6 Tracy King

also competed: Sarah Lewis

*Overall champion: Michelle Jones*


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting the results!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dean Lesiak is from my hometown, he looked awsome this year!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Just noticed the juniors line up - Anyone know what condition Kevin Foskett was in ? I remember him and his mates causing some sh*t on here a few months back, the lad had some good size but many wanted to see what he looked liked in competition condition . Anyone got any pics of the junior line up?


----------

